# Actual "Flourish" Composition & Ratios



## misant777 (Mar 21, 2014)

Drunk & bored. Forgive me if my math & speculation go askew anywhere....

Notes from the spreadsheet: I haven't even attempted to balance the Sulfur & Chlorine leftovers, let alone the Oxygen/Hydrogen dregs of the salts. And God help you if you want to pencil out the gluconate bull****. This stuff's a mess and I don't want to deal with it. I also haven't attempted to even eyeball the Nitrogen from the "Protein Hydrolysates", but it probably works out to something like 700mg of nitrogen from... whatever....

I suspect they're just using 4 grams or so Monopotassium Phosphate / Liter and wangling the "Potassium Chloride" figure to balance out the extra Cl from all the other Chloride salts they're using. (why don't they use other salts, like citrate, thereby helping the metabolic cycles of plants & animals?) Seachem: You should hire better flunkies. I for one, need a job. 

They probably just don't want you to know that your "Flourish Phosphorus" or "Flourish Potassium" are already included in this formulation, so you'll feel the need to go out and buy more of their other stuff.

It's a good thing it's all REALLY watered down, else you might overdose your tank based on their marketing techniques. 

Even though some of the total compound weights/volume seem ridiculous, like 4mg/L, they're probably mixing thousands of liters at a time, so 4 grams of material to a thousand liters of total aqueous volume becomes more sensible. It probably costs about $50 (not including water) to mix 1,000 Liters of this stuff! 

If anyone wants the spreadsheet to add to/edit, here's a link
https://mega.co.nz/#!ct8CzIpJ!nOAyVIEBZu3TEcNA9MapY5UAYpkEgD3Pw7iyauPlYWk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Have you had a look at http://calc.petalphile.com/ ?

wet made a calculator a few years ago that seems to be doing what you are doing. I've never really enjoyed calculating ferts to ppm out by hand, but it definitely is valuable to know how!


----------



## misant777 (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh, cool! Thank you!


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I had a bored afternoon once and made a little calc so I could figure out how to calcualate dry weights of Ammonium Nitrate (NH4NO3) in terms of KNO3.

I have to say.. a little goes a LONG way. I think the ratio about 2.5:1. With 1g of NH4NO3 being equal in N to 2.5g KNO3.

Of course, you need an acidic pH to use this stuff. I added 2.5g into 100g of water and it would read as 1.5ppm of ammonia (ammonium since it's acid, but API's kit shows both).

BTW: I sourced the NH4NO3 from a cheap store branded instant cold pack from the first aid supplies at my grocer. It was $2 for about 250g.


----------

